# new boer buck!!



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

We purchased this buckling a couple days ago at the Western Canadian Agribition. He is a June born kid so pretty little yet, he is purebred and registered. Im not sure what his pedigree is like we are still waiting for his papers in the mail. we bought him as a prospect for next year but we did decide to put him in with the does this year. there will be a mature buck with him and girls as well so he probably wont be doing too much breeding. we know he has reached maturity though because we already have a couple blue bums in the herd and thats the colour on his marking harness so he does know his job. (the older back will be put in tomorrow or the next day) anyway, just wondering what everyone thinks of him. these are not the best pictures he is pretty cold and hunched up in most of them but hopfully between all them you can get an idea of what he really looks like.
thanks guy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The pictures didn't post but congrats on the new buck.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry still trying to get the other pictures to work


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

There is still more but I will te and post them all in one reply later


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thick looking boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not bad


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What a tank!


----------

